# amano shrimp didnt stand a chance!



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Sunday night i put in 5 mid size amano shrimp with Oni, all seemed well when lights out came. Then when i woke this morning i only saw 4 outta 5 and Oni hustling around chasing them ( all of which had turned a brilliant blue from stress). I got home from work and the other days festivities to find shredded shrimp bits one shrimp on the floor all dried up and Oni looking like he swallowed a marble. I included. A pic of his tank because i thought it was more then sufficiently planted, but i guess not! I checked tank parameters just incase but all was gtg. Should i just take that as sign that he likes his solitude or are plakats just more efficient hunter/stalkers then there full finned cousins?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Plakats and females are more efficient at hunting because they have more manueverability.

Shrimp need a heavily-planted aquarium with bushy plants like Cabomba and Anacharis. Moss is extremely important. I would consider your tank to be moderately planted at best especially has you have no foreground cover.

All that being said, unless you actually saw him kill the Amano you don't know whether it was predation or opportunity feed. It could well have been they died and he ate them.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I got what your saying its actually thicker then it looks, but definantly need some foreground. As for moss ive got a decent amount of java moss and pelia starting to creep over the driftwood. I would love to score some fissadins for the front.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your tank is lovely.

Fish can't maneuver through thick moss and the stem plants I mentioned which is why they are so good for shrimp in a community tank. Foreground plants like Micro Swords and Dwarf Hairgrass also offer them thicker cover.

Have you searched AquaBid for Fissidens? I've found prices there much better than on eBay. 

To give you an idea of what is good shrimp habitat in a community, this is the shrimp corner in my 20 long. The Subwassertang is now half-way up the glass and four inches back. It is so thick you can no longer see the Cholla to which it's attached. I've harvested several sections to give as "gifts" to Cholla-buyers and it's still humongous.  The upper back corner of that section is thick with Java Moss.


----------



## Navyblue (Oct 11, 2014)

Bettas and shrimps are hit and miss, although I would say mostly miss.

Big tails and plants only slow, but not stop a determined betta. I know because I learned the hard way. With my first betta, a super delta, he hunted and dismembered every single black cherry shrimps in the tank. I thought I had bushes that tiny shrimps can hide in, it turns out that I actually don't have that problem because he went straight after the adult shrimps.

With my second betta, he seemed a little tamer. He went after the red shrimps. I suspect the lone black shrimps is still alive somewhere, but he no longer comes out.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Mmm sounds like your betta had a nice fresh caught 'all you can eat lobster dinner' ^^ sorry for the lose though, kinda expensive meal x,x Best bet is extremely densely planted tank and add shrimp with lights off (keep off for the day or add at night).


----------

